# My New Ride



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

My car was due to be replaced so I was thinking what shall I get. The excitement of looking at cars and having a descent budget was great, so I started looking at Porsche Caymans because I have never scratched my Porsche itch and I looked at a couple of Audi TT'S's, but getting a Cayman was favourite. Now all this time the wife never said anything, her view is the practical one (argh). I don't use a car very often because I work 4 on 6 off, and on any nice days I use the Milleniun Falcon, and i only put 12k on my last car in 3 years, and all the cars I usually get the dog won't fit in. Yeah most of you guys know where this is going. So for some reason (probably guilt) I started thinking that getting a sports car was a waste of time and money, oh what was I thinking 

My wifes dad has always had Landrovers she grew up with them, so I know she loves them, and the last couple of winters we had real problems getting out of the drive, and onto the nearest bus route roads. So with my practical head on, and all the reasons above I started looking at Land Rover Defenders. Now I know the build quality is crap. I know the road scam license is extortion but I still looked anyway, because they are practical and will go anywhere, even up my steepish drive and hill in the snow, and we can take the dog down to the beach and can actually park on the beach. So sitting in my garage is the car below and when I look at it I think yeah........ it looks the part but what possessed me to actually buy one. My wife is happy and my mates in work have started betting to see how long I will keep it for, until Sept 1st is the longest quoted so far :lol:

second to last phot is yje Millenium Falcon  
last photo is Bud, he has his very own Defender


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

No offence but what possessed you? You should have ignored the wife and got a Cayman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice colour scheme on the 'blade. 

"Milleniun Falcon" :lol:

Am I bad for never naming mine ? :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I love the looks of these, but I imagine the driving experience is pretty industrial :-(

Cayman would have been a much more fun choice 

I get my 32k Boxer in my TTR and with my fiancee too, he sits on her lap with a proper harness 










Charlie


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TDCI engine is good, tyres will be ok for snow conditions (don't use mud tyres for that), check out the anti-stall feature in low range and the bonus is that you'll soon be acquainted with the medical condition known as "Land Rover Elbow". 

And you can always find how big your nads are:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

A Defender, WTF!

You need to either buy a shovel or learn to drive if you can't get a TT up that slope in the snow.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I love it mate but would be nicked within minutes where I live. I've been looking at one of these for pooch, cause its a petrol engine country folk tend to avoid them, looking for an SWB Elegance (leather interior for dog hair friendlyness) that has been a shopping trolley in a city

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/mitsubishi/shogun-pinin-2000.aspx

Defo have to change your attitude to driving though, nowt wrong with plodding along, especially when you have a number of penalty points like me!!

8)


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

andyTT180 said:


> No offence but what possessed you? You should have ignored the wife and got a Cayman


I keep asking my mates why they didn't talk me out of it


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> Nice colour scheme on the 'blade.
> 
> "Milleniun Falcon" :lol:
> 
> Am I bad for never naming mine ? :?


If I was you I would start naming your bike and treating it well, because the last thing you want is a peeved off bike with an attitude 

Someone called it the Millenium Falcon and it just stuck. Preety apt name for a super sports bike though


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I love the looks of these, but I imagine the driving experience is pretty industrial :-(
> 
> Cayman would have been a much more fun choice
> 
> ...


Yup pretty industrial, but they are supposed to be a lot better than older ones.

The wife said Bud is 31k and she wouldn't like him on her knee, plus he is a complete fur ball.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

brittan said:


> TDCI engine is good, tyres will be ok for snow conditions (don't use mud tyres for that), check out the anti-stall feature in low range and the bonus is that you'll soon be acquainted with the medical condition known as "Land Rover Elbow".
> 
> And you can always find how big your nads are:


I have a touch of Land Rover elbow already 

My nads are big but obviously not big enough


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

fut1a said:


> Someone called it the Millenium Falcon and it just stuck. Preety apt name for a super sports bike though


I seem to remember the Millenium Falcon was "a piece of junk". Perhaps 'J-type 327 Nubian' would be more apt.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Just 8) car, nice lab as well


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

fut1a said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice colour scheme on the 'blade.
> ...


She gets spoken too and patted when she gets me home so I doubt they'll be anything to be peeved about.

I guess it does have a name. I have my wife, my kids and my 'bird :wink:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Defender update

The Defender has gone in for the warranty work listed below

Rear adhesive Defender badge peeling off.
Rear side window rattling really loudly.
Drivers seat will not adjust forwards or back.
Window catch broken.
Door stay rusting.
Various bolts rusty. These bolts are visible when you look at the car and most people comment on them.
Headlight bezels rusting.
Passenger door does not stay open when opened.
Bubbling paint on front window hinge and bulkhead. Good job the paint wasn't broken otherwise I am sure they would have said it was stonechips.

The car has been in since last Tuesday, I was supposed to pick it up on Sunday but they phoned me and asked could they keep it longer because there is rust on the inside of the bulkead, and they want to water test it.

These are quite common faults apparently, but the thing that really peeves me off is the fact that any defective items will be replaced with others that are also not fit for purpose, like the bolts and light bezels. I asked the dealer what type of bolts and bezels will they replace them with, and his response was normal mild steel ones, I said but these will rust again and I will be back for you to replace them again he said he knows this and they keep asking Landrover can they replace them with stainless steel ones or galv, Landrovers resonse is always no. So basically I would keep going back to get them replaced until the warranty runs out and then it's my problem :evil:

I have seen a couple of Landrover Evoques around and they look really smart. Would I buy one.......... yes when Landrover offer a lifetime warranty on defective bits, and stop treating their customers with contempt. My Defender is going for sale as soon as I get it back :evil:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, less than a month of ownership and already getting shot of it :-(

Sounds a pretty crap state of affairs to be honest.

Charlie


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Blimey. My 50th is 13 years old and doesn't have half those issue. Probably because I've replaced half of it ;-)


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I was just about to say, I always wanted a Defender, but I don't think I'll bother now! The wife had a brand new Freelander and in its first year it was back to the garage 6 times!


----------

